# Smart Bullets



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.msn.com/en-us/video/news...change-direction-mid-air/vi-AA8KmHS?ocid=iehp

If you had a box of these you wouldn't have to spend any time on the practice range:grin:


----------

